
'05 Annual Performance Review: Albert Einstein - astdb
http://norvig.com/performance-review.html
======
sleazebreeze
Maybe my sense of humor is broken, but none of this is real and I was
disappointed by that - I had expected a genuine performance review. It also
spends a lot of time talking about his published papers and none at all about
what he did at the patent office. His boss at the patent office wouldn't have
given two hoots if he had co-authors on his papers.

~~~
rietta
Completely agree. I was disappointed to see otherwise and bailed after the
first few paragraphs.

------
killjoywashere
How many patent applications did Einstein in fact analyse in 1905? Presumably
1904 could have been a little dicey as well.

------
lngnmn
BTW, the time part of "On The Electrodynamics" is nonsense ;)

The notion of simultaneous with hands of a watch and beams of light makes no
sens, because everything is simultaneous due to the nature of the universe.

The notions of time itself, past and future require an observer to be
formulated, and does not have any existence whatsoever.

